# Draconic Mafia[Night zero]



## nicse4 (Jun 24, 2011)

(Sorry about the two phase change PM's. Accidentaly hit the phase button)

We are ready to go! All PM's are sent out!

NIGHT ZERO ACTIONS NEEDED!!!


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

I never got my PM.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 24, 2011)

Nor did I.


----------



## nicse4 (Jun 24, 2011)

Check again please


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 24, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't get it either. Maybe the PM got eaten?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

I got mine. Did you guys still get yours?


----------



## M&F (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't get mine either.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

was i the only one that got it?


----------



## Glace (Jun 24, 2011)

I got mine.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine >:\


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got mine.


----------



## nicse4 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has Everyone gotten theirs???


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

yes, yes we have (or i have)


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't.


----------



## nicse4 (Jun 24, 2011)

STOP PESTERING ME WITH QUESTIONS PLEASE
I need to think and fix this OK!!! Roles

1)Terrorist
2)Mafia-Don
3)Mafia-Goon
4)Innocent-Doctor
5)Innocent-Townie(3)
6)Innocent-Inspector
7)Innocent-Roleblocker
8)Innocent-Lover(?)

Didn't save the Role PM's I sent out... Woops... I know of all except #8.
PM me your role please(or reply to the message with the role quoted)


----------



## nicse4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can we start, does everybody know who or what they are? or do I need to reshuffle the Roles???


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2011)

I got mine.

...dont know about the others. =|


----------



## M&F (Jun 25, 2011)

I still don`t have a PM.


----------



## Mai (Jun 25, 2011)

For some reason I still don't have mine.


----------



## nicse4 (Jun 25, 2011)

What ever role you had FORGET IT!!! I am reshuffling and sending roles out again!!!

Using Roles:

1)Mafia Godfather--\
2)Mafia Poisoner ---DoubleVoter(votes twice)(Just notice Mafia outnumbered Townies)(Any one of these three)
3)Mafia Mason-----/
4)Recruiting Mason
5)Second Mafia Godfather
6)Second Mafia Mason
7),8),9), and 10)- Townies

Role Help
Mafia Godfather: Has the FINAL say over who dies
Mafia Poisoner: Posions one person every night
Mafia Mason: Pro-Town masons think Mafia Mason is another Pro-Town Mason
Recruiting Mason-Recruits Masons every night, and think each other innocent. If Recruiting Mason tries to recruite Pro-Mafia, he dies
Townies-Recruiting Mason can turn Townies into Masons, Otherwise, no special powers
Masons: Knows who other masons are and believe all are innocent. Mafia Mason looks like a Pro-Town Mason


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2011)

...fuck...i finally have a useful role....

ok then


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think getting townie twice is "randomized"


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 26, 2011)

With a 4-5 townie Mafia raito for the Mason to recruit, you're pretty much giving him/her a death sentence right off the bat.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

Shouldnt the day phase have started a few days ago?


----------

